
China’s nascent cafe scene attracting billions in investment - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-10-10/why-bill-ackman-and-coca-cola-are-betting-big-on-coffee-in-china
======
leemailll
And coffee from those cafe chains sucks just as those from the Starbucks

